# Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...​*
*Aufgabe für den DAFV???!!!!!!​*Tierschutzgesetz, die spendensammelnde Tierschutzindustrie und noch mehr die verblendeten Tierrechtler sind ja für Angler nicht gerade ein Hort der übergroßen Freude.

Dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin keine Lust, Willen oder Kompetenz haben, sich mit Tierrechtlern auseinander zu setzen, wenns um Angler geht, das haben wir ja bereits eruiert.

Und das wurde von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happah-Kasan, ja so auch praktisch bestätigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Dass es selbst aus Reihen des anglerfeindlichen DAFV Präsidiumsmitglieder gibt, Wissenschaftler wie Dr. Meinelt, die dem DAFV sogar wissenschaftliches Rüstzeug an die Hand geben, um gegen eine immer weitere, angler- und menschenfeindliche Ausweitung des Tierschutzes anzugehen, sei hier angemerkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187
... und deswegen:
Schande über den immer noch in dieser Beziehung untätigen DAFV!! 

Selbst seriöse Presse wie die Welt - und nicht nur wir hetzenden Schreiberlinge - nehmen sich nun kritisch und differenziert des Themas Tierrechtler an:
http://www.welt.de/debatte/kommentare/article133752168/Es-gehoert-zum-Menschsein-Tiere-zu-essen.html

*Empfehlenswert zu lesen, auch gerade für das in Sachen Angler untätige Präsidium des DAFV...*

Da es hier in dem Artikel der Welt nicht primär um Angler, das Angeln oder organisierte Angelfischer geht, könnte ja das in diesen Punkte eh nicht wahrzunehmende DAFV-Präsidium und die Hauptamtler vielleicht mal mit auf diesen Zug mit aufspringen??

Und wenn sie schon nichts direkt für Angler, das Angeln oder organisierte Angelfischer tun wollen, dann vielleicht einfach abstrakt diesen Artikel nutzen, um einige Punkte auch in ihrer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (ok. ich weiss, pure Ironie...) wieder gerade zu rücken..

*Hier nur ein paar Schlagworte aus dem Artikel:*
Wer behaupte, Kühe und Ziegen hätten die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen, stelle sich gegen die Natur.

Heringe und Sardinen mit Persönlichkeitsrechten

Tierrechtler würden laut dem Artikel glauben, dass Tierindividuen individuelle Grundrechte zustünden auf Leben, Freiheit und Unversehrtheit.

Und dass sie Menschen tatsächlich gleichgestellt seien.

Dass Tiere aber selber selbst kein Rechtsbewusstsein und ebenso wenig ein moralisches Ich ausbilden würden, sei in dieser Sichtweise ohne Belang. 

Konsequent zu Ende gedacht, brächte die Tierrechtsethik das Ende aller natürlichen Kreisläufe und das Ende des Lebens überhaupt

Die Mensch-Tier-Grenze wird aufgegeben

Es gehöre zum Menschsein, Tiere zu lieben und sie zu essen, sie zu pflegen, zu schützen und zu töten. 
Wer dürfe sich da anmaßen, das einfach für beendet zu erklären?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## vierkant (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Gut geschrieben, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

danke - Du weisst ja, was ich wirklich denke, kann ich wegen des deutschen Rechtes leider nicht öffentlich schreiben.....


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

http://www.welt.de/debatte/kommentare/article133752168/Es-gehoert-zum-Menschsein-Tiere-zu-essen.html
Komplexer Artikel, der es verdient hat, nicht nur auf Schlagworte reduziert zu werden, sondern vollständig & konzentriert gelesen werden sollte, auch wenn's anstrengend ist ...und man nicht alles teilen muss.

Nun muss man schon "Die Welt" lesen, um zu erfahren, dass die Faschisten es sogar geschafft haben in die Schriftenreihe für politische Bildung zu kommen. 

Seltsam, dass diese Meldung es nicht in ein breiteres Medienecho schaffte.
Vermutlich weil (und in diesem Fall 'zum Glück') sie nur einige Freaks regelmässig lesen |rolleyes (hab es vor einiger Zeit sein gelassen).

Wobei ich die Autorin, Hilal Sezgin, gar nicht verteufeln mochte, denn anders als die medienpräsente vorderste-Front-Peta-Gilde ist sie vor allem eins: offen und ehrlich!
Sie sagt, was sie denkt, radikal, ohne Versteckspiele.

Ihre Meinung teile ich natürlich nicht!

Nun meint Thomas, der DAFV sollte sich die Aufklärung a la 'Die Welt' zum Beispiel nehmen.
Wäre eine Variante.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich den Gegner selbst, die Tierrechtler, zum Beispiel nehmen sollte.
Denn vor ihren Erfolgen muss man schlichtweg Respekt haben ...oder Angst.

Anders als o.g. Autorin verkleiden sich die meisten Tierrechtler als Tier-, Natur-, Umweltschützer.
Und nahezu keine Sau merkt es!

Die Presse schmiert regelmässig ihre Statements ab ohne mal zu hinterfragen, was eigentlich des Pudels Kern ist.

Und nicht einmal die Masse der eigenen Unterstützer, Anhänger und Mitglieder schnallen worum es tatsächlich geht!

Beispiel: ich denke, dass so ein Blondchen wie Sängerin Sandy es wirklich gut meint, wenn sie sich als Anti-Pelz-Model zur Verfügung stellt.
Dass Peta es aber auch rigoros ablehnt, dass sie für die (ebenfalls sehr fragwürdige) Organisation Aktion Tier - Menschen für Tiere einen Begleithund an eine Blinde übergibt (2013 so geschehen), wird sie vermutlich nicht wissen.

Denn Tierrechtler sind gegen jegliche Nutzung & Haltung(!) von Tieren!
Zitat aus dem Welt-Artikel: _"Die Tierrechtler wollen allerdings keine bessere, mit weniger Tierleid verbundene Tierhaltung, sondern gar keine."_

Das muss man erst mal hinkriegen, so eine geölte PR-Maschine, wie Peta sie fährt!
Überall Thema, überall dabei, überall gefragt,... und kaum jemand schnallt was wirklich dahinter steckt!

Dazu die stets klingenden Spendenkassen.

Was meint unser Verband dazu, der vor PR-Kompetenz ja quasi platzt?

Zitat Frau Dr.: _"Die Tätigkeit der Organisation Peta ist uns bekannt... "_ 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 
Jaaaa,... das ist immerhin schon mehr, als man beim DAFV erwarten kann!!!

Der Rest ihres Briefes an Thomas in meinen Worten:
_...aber solange Verfahren eingestellt werden ist die deutsche Angelwelt natürlich in Ordnung. 
Und Anglers sollen sich gefälligst brav im Rahmen der immer enger werdenden Gesetze bewegen & die Fresse halten._


Lieber Thomas.
Deine Kritik am DAFV bezügl. mangelnder Aufklärung über Tierrechtler ist letztendlich unangebracht.
Weil es nix nützt.
Der Kampf gegen die Xxxxxxxxxxx ist mit der Anglerverband-Gurkentruppe schon lange, lange verloren!


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Geht angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

......... solange ihr noch dürft...


----------



## phirania (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Geht angeln



Dürfen wir noch....?


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

oder kocht was....


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

*„Ein Blick in die Zukunft“*

          Jahr 2050 
Die Tafeln in Deutschland geben Jagdscheine und Angelmarken aus.
Holt euch euer Stück vom Kuchen.
Aber keiner kann es mehr.



ich träume noch|schlaf:


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Geht angeln





Hann. Münden schrieb:


> oder kocht was....



Die 3 Affen sterben nie aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

So Leute, nicht persönlich werden.
Danke..


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

halbwegs OT:
 Ist auch nicht persönlich gemeint, schon gar nicht so zu verstehen, dass ich jemanden als Affen bezeichne.

 "Die 3 Affen" ist eine Metapher; nichts sehen, hören, sagen wollen. Ursprünglich positiv besetzt, wendet man es heute i.d.R. an bei dem Phänomen, dass schlechte Nachrichten einfach nicht wahrgenommen werden _wollen_.

 Leider beim jeder Form von Angelpolitik das eigentliche Problem; Desinteresse, weil keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen.
 Bestes & viell. sogar schlimmstes Beispiel das Feedback zur off. Umfrage Nachtangelverbot BAWü. Da kann man noch so viel über die manipulierte Anfrage des Verbandes meckern, den Schuh, dass es deutlich zu wenig Rückmeldungen gab, müssen sich Angler selbst anziehen.

 Back to Topic:
 Und gerade deswegen haben Tierrechtler & Co. so leichtes Spiel mit uns!


----------



## kawarider (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Hi

 Zitat aus dem Welt Artikel: Es herrscht in unserer Gesellschaft ein großer Mangel an Erfahrung mit Tieren. 

 Ich denke das dies eine der größten Probleme unter unserer Bevölkerung ist! Die meisten unter 30 kennen die Natur oder die Tierwelt nur aus Findet Nemo und Madagaska usw.. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat glaubt man eben denen, die am lautesten brüllen. Und das ist eben die Petra#q.

 gruß Flo


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die 3 Affen sterben nie aus.


stimmt - denn :


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Leute begreift es endlich:
Keine fremden Bilder, Texte, Grafiken einstellen.
DAnke


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> wendet man es heute i.d.R. an bei dem Phänomen, dass schlechte Nachrichten einfach nicht wahrgenommen werden _wollen_.


Wo sind schlechte Nachrichten? 
Schlechte Nachrichten sind nur schlecht, wenn man sich permanent und negativ in zukünftige hausgemachte Weltuntergangsstimmungen hineinversetzt.

Ist ja schön, dass sich Thomas9904 einsetzt.
Öffentliche polarisierende Diskussionen(im Forum) mit Emotionen gespickt, die bei dem einen oder anderen in noch so kleinen unsachlichen Bemerkungen vs PETA&co und Dr. Christel xxx verfasst(kommentiert) werden, bringen meiner Meinung nach das Gegenteil was erreicht werden soll. Von der "Gegenseite" mutmaßlich bewertet als: "Schaut wie semiprofessionell DIE ANGLER die Sache Tierschutz angehen, respektive negativ kommentieren.

Zu viele Köche verderben halt den Brei.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Von der "Gegenseite" mutmaßlich bewertet als: "Schaut wie semiprofessionell DIE ANGLER die Sache Tierschutz angehen, respektive negativ kommentieren.


Hier geht es aber doch um Tier*rechtler*!
Und das ist weder ein kleiner noch ein feiner Unterschied.

Kann gar nicht verstehen, dass einem Angler noch solche Definitionsfehler passieren.

Diese Art Gegenseite bedarf m.M.n. unbedingt 'volle Gegenwehr'.
Und was die denken, dürfte uns mehr als egal sein; weder die haben die Illusion Angler umzudrehen, noch sollten wir einer solchen Illusion nachrennen.

Es geht um die Meinungshoheit. Und zwar nicht (nur) an den Stammtischen, sondern insgesamt gesellschaftlich (insbes. in Medien, Justiz, Politik).
Öffentlich ist aber nahezu nur eine Meinung hörbar, 
und das ist _nicht_ die der Angler!


PS: Diese Gegenseite mit einer der besten PR-Maschine, die man überhaupt finden kann, wird die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Anglerschaft, namentlich DAFV, sicherlich nicht als semiprofessionell bewerten.
Stümperhaft, quasi nicht vorhanden, kein wirklicher Gegener, wird deren Urteil sein.
Zu Recht!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Wo sind schlechte Nachrichten?


Ein wunderbares, topaktuelles Beispiel, welches dir doch sicher nicht entgangen ist: http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/niedersachsen_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html

Eingestelltes Verfahren ...mit einer dem ersten Anschein nach lächerliche Auflage Geldbuße von 50€, 
aber ein Erdrutschsieg für Petra.
Weil es einen Dammbruch darstellt!

Denn da wurde erstmals ein stinknormales Vereinsangeln, bei dem der erfolgreichste Angler geehrt wurde, als "Wettfischen" ausgelegt, obwohl es in keiner Form den (bisher angesetzten) Kriterien dafür entspricht.

„Es handelt sich nicht um einen Präzedenzfall, sondern um einen Einzelfall." (Zitat Sprecher Anklagebehörde)
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Ich ausenNorden sag ja immer 
Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.
Wir wohnen hier zwischen zwei Küsten,da ist das Leben hart.


----------



## Hann. Münden (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber doch um Tier*rechtler*!
> Und das ist weder ein kleiner noch ein feiner Unterschied.
> Kann gar nicht verstehen, dass einem Angler noch solche Definitionsfehler passieren.
> Diese Art Gegenseite bedarf m.M.n. unbedingt 'volle Gegenwehr'.


Polariserende Goldwaage - schlechter erneuter (dein) Versuch, mich in eine Ecke zu stellen, in die ich nicht gehöre.   Fing schon mit den albernen Affen an.
Erneut: Dieses ganze öffentliche polarisierende Tierrechtlergeschreibe(mit unsachlichen Untertönen,PETrA,Faschisten 





kati48268 schrieb:


> dass die Faschisten


 etc), mit Foren-Selbstdarstellungen, wird meiner Meinung nach zu nix führen, als zu noch mehr Ignoranz auf "der anderen Seite". 


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares, topaktuelles Beispiel


 Wo ist dein Problem ? Der Verein hat hoffentlich einen guten juristischen Beistand und zahlt die 50 Euro halt nicht. Wenn doch, es ist kein Präzedenzfall.


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Hahaha das mal wieder so typisch für diesen Rattenstaat ... Als ob es keine wirklichen Probleme gibt . Was juckt es die Menschen ob ein Fisch am Hacken hängt , solange Öltanker zum Wohle des Kapitals auf die Felsen gesetzt werden ? Wie schlimm kann es denn sein das ein Angler den Fisch fachgerecht tötet um ihn zu verwerten ? Solange es Anlagen gibt wo jährlich tausende Fische lebendig zerhackt werden und jämmerlich verrecken, Fischtreppen die nicht funktionieren, Fischer die ihre Reusen nicht lehren und die Tiere in den Netzen sinnlos sterben müssen. Angler ihren Ölwechsel am Wasser durchführen müssen und ihren Dreck liegen lassen. Schlachttiere die aus religiösen gründen nicht mal betäubt werden bevor die Kehle durchgeschnitten wird. Es gibt Leute die den Gedanken in Kopf haben das Nachtangeln auf Aal zu verbieten weil die Fisch Nachts ihre Ruhe brauchen  jaja... (Jahrelang Aal gewesen ) . Jeder A....hat hier was zu sagen . Um von den wichtigen Dingen abzulenken spinnt man sich lieber was aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...​*
> *Aufgabe für den DAFV???!!!!!!​*Tierschutzgesetz, die spendensammelnde Tierschutzindustrie und noch mehr die verblendeten Tierrechtler sind ja für Angler nicht gerade ein Hort der übergroßen Freude.
> ...


Und hier noch was Nettes, Thema Gemeinnützigkeit auch bei PeTra..  - und wieder schläft der DAFV munter weiter:
http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/20/ist-peta-deutschland-e-v-auf-der-flucht-vor-dem-finanzamt/

Und daraus das Gutachten der Anwälte..
http://www.gerati.de/wp-content/uploads/GutachtenPETA.pdf

Vielleicht macht ja der DAFV nix, weil die selber Angst um ihre Gemeinnützigkeit haben müssen (die Argumentation aus dem Anwaltsgutachten stimmt jedenfalls mit unserer bez. DAFV/tatsächlicher Geschäftsführung  überein...) und da einen "Gegenschlag" befürchten müssen???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht ja der DAFV nix, weil die selber Angst um ihre Gemeinnützigkeit haben müssen (die Argumentation aus dem Anwaltsgutachten stimmt jedenfalls mit unserer bez. DAFV/tatsächlicher Geschäftsführung überein...) und da einen "Gegenschlag" befürchten müssen???


 
 Eventuell sind ja die 2 Geschäftsstellen des DAFV auch nur eine Verschleierungstaktik, um die Zuständigkeit der Finanzämter auszuhebeln? 

 Oder die machen nix, weil Frau Dr. noch nicht die passenden Bücher gelesen hat?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Lass mal lieber..nicht das Fr.Dr.noch
die Gegenpropagandistische Speerspitze bildet

Wenn das dann genauso ablaufen würde wie die gewohnte Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"..bitte bitte nicht.

Ausser es gälte mal wieder zu beweisen,was der DAFV nicht kann


----------



## Darket (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



> http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/20/ist-...dem-finanzamt/



Also auch ohne jede Sympathie für PETA&co, aber dieser Artikel liest sich als hätte ihn ein 13-Jähriger mit akuten Konzentrationsdefiziten verfasst...

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn das die Leute sind, die ernsthaft publizistisch gegen PETA vorgehen, dann haben wir ein ernsthaftes Problem.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Immerhin einer, der die Klappe aufbekommt.
Frau Dr und der liebe DAFV incl. LV pinkeln ja lieber ihre Mitglieder, Geldgeber, Angler an statt Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

So isses, sharpo..

Davon ab:
Es geht mir ja auch hauptsächlich um das anwaltliche Gutachten, nicht um die Veröffentlichung - da ist es aber eben zu finden..


----------



## Darket (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Ich verstehe das schon. War nur echt etwas irritiert als ich den Text gelesen habe. Und keine Frage, wenn der Mensch, der den geschrieben hat dieses Gutachten ausgegraben hat und außer ihm im Grunde niemand, dann scheint das ja etwas zu bedeuten. Ist nur arg bedauerlich - und da gehe ich mit der hier vorherrschenden Position absolut mit -  dass sowas eben auf so einer Seite publiziert wird und nicht an ganz anderer Stelle. Ich finde das unterstreicht eigentlich ganz eindrücklich worum es hier geht


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

#6#6#6#6
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------

